# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Η/Υ >  >  Η οθονη του PC βγαζει μπλε οθονη με κινεζικα

## AIGANH

*Έχω ένα πρόβλημα στον υπολογιστή σε ακαθόριστο χρόνο βγάζει μπλε οθόνη με κινέζικα γράμματα και πολλές φόρες κάνει μονος επανεκκίνηση και μετά για χρονικό διάστημα δουλεύει κανονικά τι φταίει*

----------


## xrhstos1978

τσεκαρε της μνημες για αρχη και βλεπουμε

----------


## ILI

Φίλε μου καλημέρα.
Επειδή το έχω δει το έργο αρχίζει να τα παίζει η Motherboard. Δοκίμασε το Format αλλά εγώ σε παρόμοιο πρόβλημα στάθηκα άτυχος. Καλή τύχη

----------


## kpap

Δοκίμασε μνήμες αρχικά όπως λέει και ο Χρήστος. Μπορείς να κατεβάσεις και να γράψεις σε ένα CD το Memtest86+ και να κάνεις εκκίνηση με το CD, ώστε να δεις αν βγάζει κανένα λάθος. Αν έχεις δύο μνήμες μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις να το δουλέψεις με τη μία από τις δύο, δοκιμάζοντας και τις δύο μόνες τους εναλλάξ. Καμιά φορά απλά βγάζοντας και ξαναβάζοντας τις μνήμες στη θέση τους μπορεί να έχεις αποτέλεσμα, επειδή δεν πατάνε καλά στις επαφές.

Άλλη πιθανή αιτία είναι η μητρική που λέει και ο Ηλίας, αλλά μπορεί να είναι και θερμοκρασία του CPU επίσης. Μηχανήματα τα οποία έχουν δουλέψει αρκετά, πολλές φορές θέλουν αλλαγή στην θερμοαγώγιμη πάστα που υπάρχει μεταξύ CPU και ψύκτρας γιατί σκληραίνει και χάνει τις ιδιότητές της. Το πιο συνηθισμένο σύμπτωμα σε τέτοια περίπτωση είναι να κλείνει ο υπολογιστής, αλλά δες το και αυτό.

Άλλο πιθανό πρόβλημα είναι κάποιος driver ή κάποιο πρόγραμμα που μπορεί να εγκαταστάθηκε πρόσφατα. Αν έκανες οποιαδήποτε εγκατάσταση ή αλλαγή και αμέσως μετά εμφανίστηκε το πρόβλημα, δες μήπως συνδέονται μεταξύ τους.

Ακόμα μπορεί να είναι κάποια κάρτα (π.χ. γραφικών, ήχου) η οποία δεν πατάει καλά στις επαφές της.

----------


## JOUN

Αν μπορεις δες στην motherboard μαλλον πρεπει να εχεις ηλεκτρολυτικους πυκνωτες φουσκωμενους (αν τους δεις θα το καταλαβεις)

----------


## tsiliha

πολλες φορες χρειαζεται να δουμε τι μνμ βγαζει αυτη η μπλε οθονη. 
Καποιες φορες ειναι στα κινεζικα γιατι πολυ πιθανον να εχεις ελληνικα windows.
Ελεξε στο διαστημα που σου δινεται αν δεις τιποτα για κανα αρχειο που μπορει να σου κανει το προβλημα.
Αν δεν μπορεις να καταφερεις κατι, ξεκινας το συστημα εις ατοπο απαγωγη.
Βγαλε ολα τα περιφεριακα που εχεις κουμπωμενα πανω στο pc.
Αρχιζεις και βγαζεις τις μνημες. Αν εχεις πολλες, αφησε το με μια μνμη και περιμενε μηπως στο ξαναβγαλει.Αν δε στο ξαναβγαλει, απλα αλλαξε την σειρα με τις μνημες.
Αν ομως βγει παλι μπλε οθονη, αλλαξε την θυρα των σκληρων δισκων.
αν παλι δε γινει ττπ, δοκιμασε επαναφορα συστηματος.
και αν παλι δε γινει τπτ, format.

----------


## Hary Dee

Αν θέλουμε να κάνουμε σωστή δουλειά ξεκινάμε από διάγνωση και όχι από εικασίες. Σε πρώτη φάση τρέξε το Blue Screen Viewer *(είναι portable δηλαδή δεν θέλει εγκατάσταση) και γράψε μας τι λένε τα πεδία "Bug Check String" και "Caused By Driver".

* Το πρόγραμμα δίνεται στην σελίδα http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/blue_screen_view.html

----------


## kellis

χωρίς τίτλο.PNG
Εμένα αυτά μου βγάζει σαν error. Τι μπορεί να είναι. Ο υπολογιστής μου είναι ένα laptop Fujitsu-Siemens.

----------


## tsiliha

τα windows ειναι.δοκιμασε να κανεις check disk.
αυτο γινεται αν πας στον Υπολογιστη μου, δεξι κλικ στον τοπικο δισκο C, μετα ιδιοτητες, μετα εργαλεια, και το πρωτο κουμπακι λεει ελεγχος τωρα (check now).
Πατας αυτο, ανοιγει ενα νεο παραθυρο, τσεκαρεις και τα 2 κουτακια και πατας εκκινηση (start).
Λογικα θα σου πει, οτι οταν θα ξαναγινει επαννεκινηση θα ξεκινηση ο ελεγχος σφαλαματων.
κανε επανεκκινηση και θα μεινει ο υπολογιστης σου στην οθονη πριν μπει στα windows οπου θα κανει ελεγχο του συστηματος σου και διορθωση οτι μπορει.

----------


## dan

Καλησπέρα.

Έλεγξε τις μνήμες πρώτα, με το Memtest86+. Το γράφεις σε ένα CD και κανείς εκκίνηση από αυτό. (όπως ειπε ο kpap)
Άφησε να ολοκληρωθούν 3-4 κύκλοι στο τεστ. Σε σπάνιες περιπτώσεις το πρόβλημα στις μνήμες δεν εμφανίσετε στο 1ο τεστ.
Έλεγξε τις θερμοκρασίες του η/υ. Τρέξε το HWMonitor για να δεις τις θερμοκρασίες και το CPU Stability Test ταυτόχρονα για να στρεσάρεις τη CPU για 3-4 ώρες.
Έλεγξε τις θερμοκρασίες της κάρτας γραφικών. HWMonitor πάλι και GPU Caps Viewer ή το ATITool και πάλι για 3-4 ώρες.
Έλεγξε το σκληρό δίσκο για Bab dsectors με το HDD Regenerator. Στη δοκιμαστική έκδοση σου επιτρέπει τον έλεγχο. Είναι και αυτό BOOT CD.
Μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις και το HDD Scan η το HD Tune για το σκληρό δίσκο.
Κοίτα για φουσκωμένους πυκνωτές στη μητρική.
Έλεγξε το τροφοδοτικό. Είναι από τα πιο ύπουλα προβλήματα στους η/υ γιατί παρουσιάζονται διαφορά προβλήματα σε τυχαίους χρόνους.
Έλεγξε τα καλώδια, ίσος κάποιο να μην πατάει καλά.
Τέλος Backup τα αρχεία σου, format και καθαρή εγκατάσταση των WIN.

Ελπίζω να βοήθησα και να μη σε μπέρδεψα.

----------


## paul333

λοιπον εχω ασχοληθει πολλη με αυτο το θεμα γιατι ειχα προβλημα και εγω τη πρεπει να τσεκαρεις

1.μπορει να εχουν αλλοιωθει drivers! κανεις uninstall και βαζεις της τελευταιες εκδοσης απο drivers μητρικης,καρτα γραφικων,κλπ
2.υπαρχει περιπτωση να εχουν αλλοιωθει κρησιμα dll αρχεια τον windows που φορτωνται  στην μνημη τον windows μολις ξεκινηση μονο με format καθαριζεις.

γνωμη  ενα καθαρο format φυσικα πρωτα backup ολα τα αρχεια που χρειαζεσαι και μετα εαν στο ξανακανει κανεις ολα τα τεστ που 

γραφει και ο φιλος πιο πανω.

----------

